# Spontaneous night out



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

Tonight I went out with my friend without planning it! I was all stressed out about dumb little things as usual, and I didn't want to go, but I went and I had a good night. So maybe that's a triumph over GAD rather than SAD, but either way, it was good!


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

D0esn't it feel G00d? Abs0luteley! I actually functi0n better, if not best when things are sp0ntane0us! I d0n't have time t0 0verthink. N0w I can see why I wait until last minute f0r things, because 0therwise I exhaust s0 much energy just in the w0rrying 0f s0mething than the F0cus t0 get it d0ne, Unless 0f c0urse I have t0 be d0ne pr0nto... then I usually kn0ck it 0ut with0ut all the fuss!!!! That's what anxiety is t0 me.... a mess 0f Fuss!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

:clap:clap

Impressive


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

Hurrah! I have those times where I just don't feel like getting out of the apartment, but I know it will do some good and it does. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Sometimes it about ignoring that voice in your head always telling you no you can't or shouldn't do something. :yay I'm glad you had a good time and let go!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Just be free, and let positive experiences breed more of them


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cool. congrats to you.
sometimes being spontaneous will help us, just to get out there.


----------

